# Why is it that...



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

All the book clubs in my area seem to be for women only, and the few that are not have few, if any, people my age in them?
Don't male college students read books?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Micdiddy said:


> Don't male college students read books?


Not until they come out on PS2 or XBox.


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Not until they come out on PS2 or XBox.


Funny.
I have a Wii and literally have turned it on for weeks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

If all else fails, you could try to start your own.  Don't ask me how, I just come up with ideas, not how to implement them.


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> If all else fails, you could try to start your own. Don't ask me how, I just come up with ideas, not how to implement them.


I would if I wasn't leaving this city soon-ish. Also, someone else tried to start one and it fell through, so that's a downer.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Micdiddy said:


> Don't male college students read books?


Sure they do, they have to have something to camouflage their Playboys.


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Cat said:


> Sure they do, they have to have something to camouflage their Playboys.


Not so fast Cat, that only explains why they buy and carry around books and SEEM as if they are reading them.
And you may have found one thing about a book the Kindle may never replace.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Micdiddy said:


> All the book clubs in my area seem to be for women only, and the few that are not have few, if any, people my age in them?
> Don't male college students read books?


Judging by the experience of my college age and enrolled male son, he doesn't have as much time for recreational reading as he has in the past. Although he was in a book club last spring. It was called "English 351: The Four Fantasists: Tolkien and Precursors."

L


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Judging by the experience of my college age and enrolled male son, he doesn't have as much time for recreational reading as he has in the past. Although he was in a book club last spring. It was called "English 351: The Four Fantasists: Tolkien and Precursors."
> 
> L


It's true I'm not reading as many fun books as I was over the summer (when I read a book every 3 days). But I have still had time for a few and if there was a bookclub I may be inspired to read more.
That club sounds awesome


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Micdiddy said:


> It's true I'm not reading as many fun books as I was over the summer (when I read a book every 3 days). But I have still had time for a few and if there was a bookclub I may be inspired to read more.
> That club sounds awesome


It was a good course. He enjoyed it. Although, when it was over he wished he has his Kindle (he didn't get one til the summer, when I bought it for him as a present). Every single book they read, with the except of Tolkien (and he already owned that) was available as an ebook for free. He could have saved about $120 downloading free ebooks for the Kindle.

L


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> He could have saved about $120 downloading free ebooks for the Kindle.
> 
> L


Hopefully this will be a huge advantage to me too. Though I only have two quarters left. I wish I got my Kindle 4 years ago!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Micdiddy said:


> Hopefully this will be a huge advantage to me too. Though I only have two quarters left. I wish I got my Kindle 4 years ago!


He is midway through his junior year and with his major (nursing) he probably won't be taking too many more literature courses. However, he is going to Jamaica for the whole month of January (a one month course: Transcultural Nursing) so I am sure his Kindle will be appreciated on the plane, waiting in the airport, and free evenings (HA!) in the hotel.

Okay, I am a realistic mom. I am not anticipating too many free evenings given over to leisure reading.

L


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Micdiddy said:


> I would if I wasn't leaving this city soon-ish. Also, someone else tried to start one and it fell through, so that's a downer.


You can start one for "guys only" here on the KindleBoards... doesn't matter where you live.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> You can start one for "guys only" here on the KindleBoards... doesn't matter where you live.


And we would never, ever, ever peek in. Oh, no....

Betsy


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

And we read books on Beer and Football!!!! Whoo Hoo!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And we would never, ever, ever peek in. Oh, no....
> 
> Betsy


oh, of course we won't


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And we would never, ever, ever peek in. Oh, no....
> 
> Betsy


Except for the occasional textile comment.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Except for the occasional textile comment.


LOL!


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

We could talk about this: Why We Should Honor and Respect All Women







.

No clicking girls!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I didn't click; I hovered and got the ASIN then searched on that...  

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> We could talk about this: Why We Should Honor and Respect All Women
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on now... you can't do that!!! It's gonna drive me crazy not clicking... just like those


Spoiler



silly spoiler thingys!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Welllllll.....Harvey could set up password protected forum for us. The HeManNoGirlsAllowed Forum. We could talk about all kinds of manly stuff and there would be no posting of scantily clad bimbos allowed. <wink><wink><nudge><nudge>


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

First book:
U.S. Army Survival Handbook, Revised (Kindle Edition)

Second book:
Best Sex Writing 2009 (Kindle Edition)

Third book:
The Book of Mules: Selecting, Breeding, and Caring for Equine Hybrids (Kindle Edition)


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

Let's do the second book first.  Even better, we just forget about the first and third books


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Hooah!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

OK I second that!


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Third


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


>


Did you deliberately pick someone wearing bronze and leather so we couldn't comment on the textiles?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Not at all, Gertie.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


>


I don't think her earrings complement her outfit.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Angela said:


> I don't think her earrings complement her outfit.


She must have dress in a hurry. She forgot her rings
finger,
nose, 
and belly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> I don't think her earrings complement her outfit.


I agree. They detract from the impact of the headdress. The armband is nice, though.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Those aren't earrings.  They are the tail-end (*pauses a moment to shiver in ecstasy over that phrase*) of her headdress.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Those aren't earrings. They are the tail-end (*pauses a moment to shiver in ecstasy over that phrase*) of her headdress.


Well then she needs some earrings... every well dressed woman should have earrings.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Angela said:


> Well then she needs some earrings... every well dressed woman should have earrings.


Probably tiny black onyx ones, so as not to seem ostentatious.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Probably tiny black onyx ones, so as not to seem ostentatious.


I was thinking hoops...


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Angela said:


> I was thinking hoops...


They'd tangle in the trailing batwings. DUH!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> They'd tangle in the trailing batwings. DUH!


then the headdress has to go!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Angela said:


> then the headdress has to go!


You obviously aren't up on your Carthaginian religion. The headdress is an important icon of Salaambo's function as a High Priestess. The bronze is for protection in battle. The decolletage is just to make me happy.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> You obviously aren't up on your Carthaginian religion. The headdress is an important icon of Salaambo's function as a High Priestess. The bronze is for protection in battle. The decolletage is just to make me happy.


LOL... OK, you win... I give up!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Angela said:


> LOL... OK, you win... I give up!!


That puts us even. You bested me in another thread half an hour ago.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> That puts us even. You bested me in another thread half an hour ago.


What thread??


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Zyzygy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> You obviously aren't up on your Carthaginian religion. The headdress is an important icon of Salaambo's function as a High Priestess. The bronze is for protection in battle. The decolletage is just to make me happy.


Jim, Jim, Jim ... you are so naive. The High Priestess gig is just an excuse to wear a headdress on bad hair days.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Jim, Jim, Jim ... you are so naive. The High Priestess gig is just an excuse to wear a headdress on bad hair days.


ROTFL...


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Jim, Jim, Jim ... you are so naive. The High Priestess gig is just an excuse to wear a headdress on bad hair days.


LOL, gertie!!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I was just trying to figure out where she carries her Kindle.  Perhaps she needs a nice purse?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> I was just trying to figure out where she carries her Kindle. Perhaps she needs a nice purse?


LOL Gables Girl!


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> I was just trying to figure out where she carries her Kindle. Perhaps she needs a nice purse?


 I don't think reading is one of her talents.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

tessa said:


> I don't think reading is one of her talents.


True, but she needs something to occupy her time between visions and goddess worship rituals and we can tell sewing isn't it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> True, but she needs something to occupy her time between visions and goddess worship rituals and we can tell sewing isn't it.


She probably has minions to do the sewing. I love minions.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> She probably has minions to do the sewing. I love minions.


So do I, i just wish I could afford them. More like metal working minions looking at her outfit. Wonder if it corrodes from all the guys drooling on it? At least she lives in a hot climate.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> True, but she needs something to occupy her time between visions and goddess worship rituals and we can tell sewing isn't it.


Well, she also spends time with a certain general, but given that if this got out, he'd be executed... we don't talk about it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

> don't think her earrings complement her outfit


she has ears? I've not made it that far up yet.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

That why her outfit is corroding


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

<----------forgot to add minions on her letter to Santa.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

DawnOfChaos said:


> <----------forgot to add minions on her letter to Santa.


Just remember you have to feed, cloth and house them after you get them. Sort of like your Kindle with content, covers, purses, skins etc. I think I'll just spend my money on my Kindle. One expensive thing at a time.


----------

